# Reinstalling firmware on a Tajima TMEX-C1201



## molley (Apr 9, 2015)

Why when I don't run my Tajima TMEX-C1201 for a few days I have to reinstall the firmware?Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ceaves (Oct 13, 2008)

Maybe an internal battery?


----------



## molley (Apr 9, 2015)

Thank you very much.That would be the cheapest fix.Any idea where that is on a Tajima TMEXC1201? I know where they are on a Barudan but I don't know where on this Tajima. Thank you for your help.Peggy


----------



## cjontime (Aug 28, 2018)

Molley can i have a copy of your tmex firmware mine floppy is scratch disk error


----------



## alwaysus (Sep 17, 2019)

im having a problem with my tajima tehx c1501 error code bc1one design after being redigitized 4 tines still wouldn't read I have about 30 designs stored and worked fine after reboot all the designs wont read


----------



## Muldo (Oct 18, 2017)

There is more than one internal battery. They are rechargable and soldered in...not meant to be changed. Are you unplugging the machine when not in use? If you don't leave it plugged in they can run the battery down, especially if it wasn't plugged in long enough to charge them up.

That being said, they do go bad. Best to have a tech change them as they are soldered to the circuit boards.


----------



## luke711 (Mar 8, 2016)

Muldo is correct that the TMEX machines have soldered-in batteries. I've changed them in many of the older Tajimas. Some have one and some have two depending on the internal setup of the control panel.
To cjontime- be aware there are 9,12 and 15 needle TMEX and there are also inverter and non-inverter types. Call Hirsch and they will send you the correct one via email.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

For standard panel the battery is Panasonic 3V/50mA rechargeable one.
Is on CPU board inside panel ,welded on board.
If you have tools and experience is not an big problem.


Normally in case of software problem is 3D6 error.
You can not install the software if the battery voltage is to low.




Also in case of strange problems,is recomended to install again the software


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

Normally for standard panel the battery is like attached picture.
But with Tajima you never know !


----------



## tiziana (Oct 31, 2019)

Hi, I have problems installing the right version of the Tajima TMEX-C901. Every installation gives me different errors 3D6, 3C1 .....
If someone could pass me the firmware I would be very grateful.
[email protected]
Help me!
Thanks a lot !


----------



## luke711 (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi tiziana , The software installation can be pesky to install. Call Hirsch and they will send you the correct one for your machine.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

REMEMBER !


At least for standard panel,in case of 3D6 error,check the CPU card battery first !



IF THE BATTERY VOLTAGE IS TO LOW,YOU CAN NOT INSTALL THE SOFTWARE !


----------



## tiziana (Oct 31, 2019)

Thanks ! I try to contact him and see what happens. Know it


----------



## tiziana (Oct 31, 2019)

luke711 said:


> Hi tiziana , The software installation can be pesky to install. Call Hirsch and they will send you the correct one for your machine.



Hi Luke711, this is the answer:
Hello


I do apologize but you will need to contact the center in Italy for help with your machine


Please visit the Tajima International Website and they will be able to assist you


----------



## tiziana (Oct 31, 2019)

The Italian technicians have already taken money from me but they have not solved the problem for me.
Can you help me ?
Even paying!
[email protected]


----------



## Marvintepaz (Oct 28, 2021)

[QUOTE = "molley, publicación: 3149985, miembro: 512698"]
¿Por qué cuando no ejecuto mi Tajima TMEX-C1201 durante unos días tengo que reinstalar el firmware? Cualquier ayuda sería muy apreciada.
[/CITA]
Hola buen dia podría compartir el firmware de su maquina muchas gracias por el apoyo.


----------



## cjontime (Aug 28, 2018)

Hola, si el firmware la máquina lo acepto y pido trabajar en ella la apaga y en otro día no trabaja, eso es la batería de la tarjeta mother board, ESO generalmente en los motherboard o tarjeta de computadora usa una batería que es como una pecera o una moneda algunas tiene soldado un chip con transistor en la tarjeta. Mi máquina la vendí y me compré una de varios cabezas. Buscar a ver si me acuerdo de las versión


----------



## Bilatos (12 mo ago)

Hi molley kan you send me the firmwere update for tajima tmex c1201 please i need this so mutch


----------

